

A short critique of the Khan Academy - edtechdev
http://www.tonybates.ca/2012/03/14/a-short-critique-of-the-khan-academy/

======
edtechdev
There do not appear to be any instructional designers or learning scientists
or faculty developers working with Khan Academy, Udacity, or Coursera. The
closest is a 'course operations specialist' for Coursera: "As part of this
multi-faceted role, you will train our teaching staff to produce video
lectures". It's all just lecture videos.

As a contrast, here are a few free, self-paced non-lecture-based courses from
the Open Learning Initiative (the downside is they take millions of dollars
and years to make their courses)
<https://oli.web.cmu.edu/openlearning/forstudents/freecourses>

